# has anyone ever used petbucket.



## nicks75 (Feb 25, 2013)

I want to order revolution for my dog but I'm getting annoyed by having to pay 100$ and having to get a new prescription every 6 months. Their site says no prescription needed and are much cheaper. I've seen many good reviews and some bad I'm worried about them being legit. Has anyone ordered with them or know for certain if they are trustworthy?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't used them. I also use Revolution and since its heartworm and flea and tick prevention in one I figure the extra price makes up for not having to buy them all lol


----------



## nicks75 (Feb 25, 2013)

So I took a leap of faith and gave them a try, I ordered 12 doses of stronghold which is identical to revolution, I paid nearly half of what I pay for revolution without a prescript, it came in today and everything looked legit. I could have ordered revolution but it was a little more though still much cheaper than buying in the states.
For the record no one should ever give this to your dog unless it was previously prescribed and tested for heartworms.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

That is great!!!  vets overcharge for everything! I don't use heartworm preventative but if i did I would be ordering from something like this or just doing the ivermectin --- that is the cheapest heartworm preventative out there.


----------



## katherine (Sep 15, 2015)

hi  I'm thinking of buying revolution from petbucket. how was your experience with that company? I've got 3 cats and 2 dogs, so it cost me arms and legs to take them to see a vet. (maybe, the post is a bit old, so maybe i should just give it a try like you did)


----------



## FourLegClub63 (Mar 22, 2019)

*Yes I'd recommend*

Actually found this forum through googling petbucket as I needed more meds - and I'm glad I did! 

I use petbucket prouducts on my two pitbulls Maisy and Craig, they're the same stuff as my vet prescribed but a lot cheaper. It does take a while for products to arrive, so make sure you order quite a bit in advance, but they're the genuine stuff and my pooches have never had fleas or ticks since I started using it 2 or 3 years ago.


----------

